# Code P0299



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Neither of those are the solution. It's an under boost code. Usually resulting in needing a turbo. Have you done anything to the vehicle? Mods and such?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sblanchard (Aug 23, 2019)

No I haven't all we have done is take to other places. And each keeps giving us different codes.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

If it's a gen 2 don't you still have warranty? What year is it?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sblanchard (Aug 23, 2019)

2017 and no (sadly) I don't have warrenty


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

If you have a P0299 in there I'd say most likely you need a turbo. There is still the possibility of it being something else causing it.

Does the vehicle feel sluggish? Running rough?

What other codes were in there?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Sblanchard said:


> 2017 and no (sadly) I don't have warrenty


2017 should still have 2 years left of the warranty. The basic is only 3 years/36000 miles but the powertrain (engine/transmission) is 5 years/60000 miles. So if you're still under 60k miles then bring it to a dealer


----------



## luisdavid11 (Jun 3, 2019)

my wifes 2017 also threw this code, dealt with it and just cleared it for about a year but now the code just comes back instantly. took turbo apart and its got the same issue the 1st gen cruzes had on the wastegate pin. tons of play so yea turbo needs to be replaced


----------

